# New Railroad in Sacramento



## gra2472 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello fellow g-scale railroaders. I thought I would share a couple pictures of the railroad i'm building in my backyard. This is not my first G-scale railroad but the first semi-permanent one. I grew up with ho, G, 1 1/2 and full size trains. I was a professional railroader but left the career after 15 years an engineer, fireman, and conductor in order to get an education. The railroad is a loose interpretation of a typical logging railroad found here in California. Enjoy. Garrett A.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking great and welcome to this wonder site.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Garrett, very nice so far! Keep up the good work I am in Sacramento, too. Where abouts are you? Reply privately, if you wish .


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dick Friedman on 20 Sep 2012 01:28 AM 
Garrett, very nice so far! Keep up the good work I am in Sacramento, too. Where abouts are you? Reply privately, if you wish . We also in Sacramento area.. as same as Dick Friedman you are welcome to set and talk and reply as Dick F. suggested. Also glad you showed us your layout here on MLS.com. Nice work. 
Just a note:
Dick Friedman is the Pres. of the Sacramento Valley Garden Railroad Society (Local train club) and can show you around with other members.. Noel


----------



## gra2472 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reply's. I'm in the Rosemont area but haven't joined the garden railroad society yet. I'm waiting until I actually have something to contribute but I thought I might share a little of the progress.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks like to me you could contribute just fine. An atentive ear as the "experts" give advice is contributing.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gra2472 on 19 Sep 2012 09:30 PM 
Hello fellow g-scale railroaders. I thought I would share a couple pictures of the railroad i'm building in my backyard. This is not my first G-scale railroad but the first semi-permanent one. I grew up with ho, G, 1 1/2 and full size trains. I was a professional railroader but left the career after 15 years an engineer, fireman, and conductor in order to get an education. The railroad is a loose interpretation of a typical logging railroad found here in California. Enjoy. Garrett A.













Like your idea of the Trees.. We been using them for the last 8 yr's. or so on our layout and need to get more after Xmas, at usally Michael's craft sale. We have 18 of them now in a here and there mixed in with our plants.. From a distance, they look real. Nice job you have done and sometime in our area give us a mail for a ph. nbr. Noel


----------

